# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  pomoc oko slikice

## dubicanac1

jel moze neko da mi stavi slikicu u avatar,ja sam pokusavala ali nikako mi neuspijeva....  :Rolling Eyes:  ni postavljanje ni smanjivane...izgleda da sam smotana za ovakve stvari.....  :Grin:

----------


## ksena28

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=35072 evo   :Grin:  

da nisi možda plavuša?   :Wink:

----------


## dubicanac1

ksena 28 hvala ali pokusavala sam i ovdje i bezuspjesno!!!   :Embarassed:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :/ 
ma plavuse su ti za mene maciji kasalj koliko sam ja smotana...  :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## Ordep

hahaha isto mi je i samoj, sad ne mogu ništa staviti i onu slikicu iz galerije, smotana ko .. a ne znam šta, tako draga da nisi jedina...ima nas još  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Embarassed:

----------


## dubicanac1

hahaha sad mi je malo lakse jer nisam sama  :D   :Grin:  
a valjda ce se pojaviti jedna dobra dusa pa da to odradi za nas.... :/   :Rolling Eyes:   :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

e ja sam dugo pokusavala    da   stavim sliku u avatar i nisam mogla.....dok nisam ovo skuzila,,,,skines  sliku sa interneta ili ako imas neku u dokumentima jos bolje,   kliknes desnom  stranom misa  i pise ti uređivanje  fotografije...onda  uđes tamo i  smanjis je    na onoliko koliko  dozvoljava  ovdje na rodi....mislim 140x 125  piksela  smanjis je  na toliko i   spremis je.. onda  je   skines ..tako sam ja  .....

----------


## Ordep

uspila donekle  :Embarassed:  hvala cure  :Love:

----------


## Dodirko

Pošalji mi sliku na dodirko@gmail.com i ja ću ti je povećati.....

----------


## dubicanac1

jupiiiiiiiiiiiii  :D  :D  :D   :Grin:   :Grin:  
uspijeli smo napokoooon.... :D  :D  :D 
hvala punooo svima na pomoci  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## kik@

a kako sliku smanjiti jasvoju nemogu nikako smanjiti?

----------


## crvenkapica77

> a kako sliku smanjiti jasvoju nemogu nikako smanjiti?


jesi procitala moj post?uđes na svoje slike .    kliknes na sliku   desnom stranom misa  pise  uređivanje  kliknes,,,  pise   velicina slike   ...pikseli     ukucac koliko zelis  i  spremis..onda  ju stavis na  avatar

----------

